# Neue Stile oder Texturen für Schriften???



## Ironmonk AKA Junglejunk (7. Januar 2001)

High Leude,

ächt coole Site hier...hier kann man ja wirklich alles finden, und das such(t)e ich.

Mein Prob ist folgendes: Ich beginne gerade mit Adobes Photoshop, bisher immer nur mit Corel gearbeitet, und ich möchte Schriftzüge mit Stilen versehen...ein paar hab ich auch gefunden, aber das sind mir nicht genug.

Weiss einer, woher ich neue bekommen bzw. mir selbst welche machen kann?

Bitt, pplz, meine Site muss feddich...also, weiss einer was?
THXundTHC im Voraus


----------



## Dizzybaer (6. Februar 2001)

*Tja*

leider weiss ich das auch nicht, würde mich aber auch inetreessieren......

wenns also jemand weiss, ich bin auch interessiert!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## oezer (11. Februar 2001)

suchst du konkret Fonts?

wenn ja dann hab ich mal kurz 2 für dich:

http://www.fontz.de
http://www.fonts-kostenlos.de

hmm...

wenn bedarf ist kann ich ja mal meine liste rauskramen und mal ordentliche Links hier zu Fonts und Stockphotos posten. Das ist echt A und O von Photoshop, net mole die Plugins kommen dagegen an 


--
gruss
O3|Zer


----------



## Thimo Grauerholz (11. Februar 2001)

Also wer Fonts braucht, kann sich gerne bei mir melden!


----------



## Dizzybaer (11. Februar 2001)

ich habe auch noch welche *g*g


----------



## Nils Hitze (11. Februar 2001)

*Ich stell mich gleich hinten an ...*

Wer braucht, einfach Bescheid posten ...


----------



## Dizzybaer (18. Februar 2001)

ich suche noch ein paar gute texturen, wenn da jemand was hätte??????


----------



## Inoxx_QM (18. Februar 2001)

*Fontz und Texturen...*

Hallo Leute,

also wenn hier eine Tauschbörse entsteht, bin ich dabei! 
Wäre doch cool, wenn wir noch n extra Bereich anlegen, wo wir dann tauschen, downloaden, und vergeben könnten...(also Fontz und Texturen u.a.)! Wie wäre das??

Ich suche z.B. noch sehr ausgefallene Schriftarten. Wie z.B. "Oglive" ist doch mal was gewesen.
CU


----------



## Dizzybaer (18. Februar 2001)

Jo, ich wäre auch für eine Art tauschbörse, wir müssen nur aufpassen, dass wir nicht unrechtmäßiges machen. Also bitte keine Sachen reinstellen, die man NICHT tauschen darf, sonst werden wir von bertelsmann übernommen *g*.....


----------



## Inoxx_QM (18. Februar 2001)

**lol*  *

Hallo,

*lol*...hehe, natürlich nur Sachen, die auch erlaubt sind.
Aber mit Bertelsmann ist ne gute Idee... 
CU


----------



## Dizzybaer (7. März 2001)

Wie isset mit der tauschbörse, sollen wir die auch zu der neuen spielewiese seite legen?????? siehe feedback forum!!!!


----------



## Quentin (7. März 2001)

*ich werd mal den job von klon übernehmen....*

...und den buhmann spielen.

so gut eine font-tauschbörse auch ist, dafür sind seiten da wie fontz.de und so weiter.....

was verbirgt sich wohl hinter dem begriff tutorials.de? was meint ihr???

@all
sorry, wenn ich euch reinrede

@ibi & o3|zer
ich hoffe, ich habe nichts gesagt, was euch nicht gefällt, da ich ja nur moderator im fun-forum bin....


----------



## Klon (7. März 2001)

Da kann ich Quentin net so allein stehen lassen, ...

Also ich finde Tutorials.de sollte sich auf Tutorials konzentrieren, in dem Bereich die führende Seite zu sein, das sollte das Ziel sein, und nich son Universaldingspagegelumpe wo keiner mehr den Überblick hat.

Na ja schaun wir mal 

Greets,
Klon
[Editiert von Klon am 07.03.2001 um 19:23]


----------



## Quentin (7. März 2001)

puh, danke klon, dachte schon ich stehe alleine da *g*

icq roQs


----------



## Dizzybaer (7. März 2001)

hatte ja nicht an Fonts gedacht, die gibt es wirklich im Überfluss. Aber texturen(gute und brauchbare) texturen, die findet man echt selten und an sowas ahtte ich da eher gedacht!!!


----------

